# Texans know everything.



## 26trackt (Feb 13, 2012)

You are obviously a sucker for catchy titles.
I have seen Mad Max; so i do know all I need to about Austrailia.
Just kidding. I am poking around in this forum for all kinds of info. This is just a generic thread to get to know some of you. We are proud Texans but have always been interested in visiting Austrailia. Given your size & remote location (for Texans); living there seems to be a reasonable consideration. Carla & I plan to work a couple more decades but I fear immigration may reject us due to our age. Sky is too yung to ship over alone. Let me get back to reading the other threads. Holler at us if you have any input.


----------



## 26trackt (Feb 13, 2012)

I have browsed through a few threads now. It's funny how myopic one can get. Turns out there is a lot we don't know about AU. We better watch Crocadile Dunde again.


----------

